# My first upload. =]



## fi0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*NEW PICS ON PG.1 / POST #35 - MY NEICE CHRISTIE.*


First of all let me introduce myself. My name is Fiorella and I'm 22 from Jersey. (us Jersians have a habit of leaving out the New) I'm pretty new to this whole "professional" side of photography. I've been used to point and shoot since the development of digital imaging that all these settings and apertures are confusing the heck outta me! Well I've been gifted the Nikon D80 with a 18-135MM lens. I'm hoping thats the right description. I'm a full time student and full time employee so I really don't have much time to actually arrange mini photoshoots. So I randomly take pics throughout the day. Please critique! I need all the honesty in the world.

To describe the pictures they're mostly from work ;; car meets ;; random pictures of friends and town. oh and ps. my intials are FC. so "eff-see" is my tag =] hope i didnt overdo it for my first thread.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.





6.






7.






8.






9.


----------



## kevinblahh (Mar 19, 2008)

aside from 3 being a little blurry, all good clean shots, welcome.


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice shots, welcome to TPF.


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 19, 2008)

Color is nice and vibrant in those "hair products" or whatever they are.

I want to grab the dude's hat, roll that bill with a nice curve so it's not flat, and stick it back on his head in the correct orientation .  Some how I feel from that photo, he will need his pants pulled back up to his waist and he'll need someone to get him a belt as well, hehehe.


----------



## deepdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice pictures..!! What kind of honda is that? just curious.

erik


----------



## fi0 (Mar 19, 2008)

thank you thank you all for the feedback =]]

this weekend i'll be going to NYC just to test the cam out so i'll post some up when i get em on the pc. =]]

and deepdesign--

its actually an acura RSX. but in japan its the Honda Integra. if your a honda head its the JDM version of the RSX.

So my boyfriend is trying to make it look like the Japanese version of the RSX. =]


----------



## AmroFG (Mar 19, 2008)

This is very nice! I as well am new here. I like all your photos, you have some nice depth of field work here.
Only qualm is the last one doesn't fit with the rest.


----------



## Mav (Mar 19, 2008)

looks nice!


----------



## Latina (Mar 19, 2008)

New here also, Love the shots...3 is a lil blurry, but great work.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 19, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Color is nice and vibrant in those "hair products" or whatever they are.
> 
> I want to grab the dude's hat, roll that bill with a nice curve so it's not flat, and stick it back on his head in the correct orientation .  Some how I feel from that photo, he will need his pants pulled back up to his waist and he'll need someone to get him a belt as well, hehehe.



That's a New Jersey Guido. Apparently hunting is allowed year round without a license because they're a pest. They destroy all intelligent thought and sense of motivation within a 250 mile radius.


----------



## fi0 (Mar 20, 2008)

CanAm said:


> That's a New Jersey Guido. Apparently hunting is allowed year round without a license because they're a pest. They destroy all intelligent thought and sense of motivation within a 250 mile radius.


 
hes actually not a guido and he did have the hat on normally.
it was last minute that i said throw it backwards for humor. 

hes actually cuban.

guido is a racial slur for italians.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 20, 2008)

fi0 said:


> hes actually not a guido and he did have the hat on normally.
> it was last minute that i said throw it backwards for humor.
> 
> hes actually cuban.
> ...



Guido is what those of us NOT from New Jersey call the stupid trendsters of your club scene. Namely the ones with the fake tans, popped collars, gaudy jewelry, and that retarded and ugly line-beard thing.

Guido isn't really a racial slur anymore. Nor is Wop, nor is Fob.


----------



## Sandspur (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.  We have fun here.

Whoever gifted you with the D80 & 18-135 did something really nice!

That's a great outfit. Enjoy it!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to TPF fi0 and congrats on the D80. You will have plenty of fun with that camera.

You have got some potentially really good shots to begin with. The more you shoot, the more critical you will become to your own shots and the easier to spot where you could've done better / differently.

Also, please keep in mind that many different opinions are likely to creep up when you post a photo. Ignore the ignorance and take away the parts of C&C that will benefit you to improve your photography.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the shots!
Cant wait to see more from you


----------



## fi0 (Mar 20, 2008)

CanAm said:


> Guido is what those of us NOT from New Jersey call the stupid trendsters of your club scene. Namely the ones with the fake tans, popped collars, gaudy jewelry, and that retarded and ugly line-beard thing.
> 
> Guido isn't really a racial slur anymore. Nor is Wop, nor is Fob.


 

I concurr with the Guido.that is exactly what a guido is but to educate you further. 90% of them or more are italian and the other 10% are posers.

for exaample..theres a big difference between this::








and the picture of my friend.

i just had to clear that up.

his tan isnt fake. his jewelry is tasteful. and the hat once again..big joke..oh and ps. chinstraps are cool when theyre also worn/cut/shaved tastefully. =] k thanks


----------



## fi0 (Mar 20, 2008)

AmroFG said:


> This is very nice! I as well am new here. I like all your photos, you have some nice depth of field work here.
> Only qualm is the last one doesn't fit with the rest.


 t

thanks =]]



Mav said:


> looks nice!


 
thank youuu 



Latina said:


> New here also, Love the shots...3 is a lil blurry, but great work.


 
thank you  i checked out your shots too i like em alot=]]



Sandspur said:


> Welcome to the forums. We have fun here.
> 
> Whoever gifted you with the D80 & 18-135 did something really nice!
> 
> That's a great outfit. Enjoy it!


 
Thanks for the warm welcoming ! It was gifted to me by my boyfriend :heart:
he gave it to me for my birthday like 1 month late haha. But it was well worth the wait! 



kundalini said:


> Welcome to TPF fi0 and congrats on the D80. You will have plenty of fun with that camera.
> 
> You have got some potentially really good shots to begin with. The more you shoot, the more critical you will become to your own shots and the easier to spot where you could've done better / differently.
> 
> Also, please keep in mind that many different opinions are likely to creep up when you post a photo. Ignore the ignorance and take away the parts of C&C that will benefit you to improve your photography.


 
thank you so much for your advice ! I'll definately keep that all in mind! 



JimmyO said:


> Love the shots!
> Cant wait to see more from you


 
thank you!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Since your first upload showcases photos, I moved the thread to the General Gallery. OK?


----------



## fi0 (Mar 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Welcome to ThePhotoForum.
> Since your first upload showcases photos, I moved the thread to the General Gallery. OK?


 

GREAT!=]


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2008)

Whoa. That signature makes me go blind.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 21, 2008)

I like all your shots.  Nice DOF feel and nice clarity.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2008)

really good first set for newbie.
IMO, 2, 7 & p are clearly the best.  I leave it to you to figure out why.

Lew


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 21, 2008)

you work at a tanning salon?! im jealous. and is that the voyager? im jealous again.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 21, 2008)

that guido picture you posted is really funny and its embarrassing to go places and actually see tons of them!   but you should edit the title to say nsfw because of that picture.

i really like the second one!!!


----------



## fi0 (Mar 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Whoa. That signature makes me go blind.


 
lol yeah that signature was beyond appropriate for a signature though 



DragonHeart said:


> I like all your shots. Nice DOF feel and nice clarity. Keep up the great work.


 
i dont want to sound like im in the stone ages but whats DOF? lol.

and thank you! I'm actually going to NYC tomorrow to take some night shots for my first time!  so keep a look out!



The_Traveler said:


> really good first set for newbie.
> IMO, 2, 7 & p are clearly the best. I leave it to you to figure out why.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hahah because of the tanning lotion? lol. are you a frequent tanner as well?



Lorielle99 said:


> you work at a tanning salon?! im jealous. and is that the voyager? im jealous again.


 
hahah yeah it pays the bills! I manage the store its pretty fun. haha the voyager and the d80 were presents from the boyfriend. i'm very lucky 



spiffybeth said:


> that guido picture you posted is really funny and its embarrassing to go places and actually see tons of them! but you should edit the title to say nsfw because of that picture.
> 
> i really like the second one!!!


 
hahaha seriosuly. 

but thanksss!!!:lmao:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow! you are very lucky. your boyfriend must love you.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 22, 2008)

fi0 said:


> i dont want to sound like im in the stone ages but whats DOF? lol.
> 
> and thank you! I'm actually going to NYC tomorrow to take some night shots for my first time!  so keep a look out!


 
DOF=Depth of Field.  Sorta giving a flat picture a 3-D feel by hard focus on one particular spot and blurring the rest. (Not the best explanation but I tried).

Cant wait for more shots.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 22, 2008)

fi0 said:


> I concurr with the Guido.that is exactly what a guido is but to educate you further. 90% of them or more are italian and the other 10% are posers.
> 
> for exaample..theres a big difference between this::



I hope this big dude with a flashy tshirt isn't a friend of yours :mrgreen: what's really disturbing is that there are actually women who dig that kind of self-loving narcissists


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 22, 2008)

when people think of new jersey they think of that? no wonder everyone hates us and makes fun of us. not everyone from new jersey is like that. trust me. actually i dont really know anyone who dresses like that. nj, ftw.


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 22, 2008)

fi0 said:


> thank you thank you all for the feedback =]]





fi0 said:


> this weekend i'll be going to NYC just to test the cam out so i'll post some up when i get em on the pc. =]]​
> 
> and deepdesign--​
> 
> ...


 

He does realize it's a totally different drivetrain, right?

EDIT: Oh, yeah, I'm really not a picky troll. Great shots and welcome to TPF!​


----------



## fi0 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> wow! you are very lucky. your boyfriend must love you.


 
HAHAHA i would hope so! where in jersey are you? I'm in carteret but i'm in Toms River alot.



DragonHeart said:


> DOF=Depth of Field. Sorta giving a flat picture a 3-D feel by hard focus on one particular spot and blurring the rest. (Not the best explanation but I tried).
> 
> Cant wait for more shots. Keep up the great work!


 
thankk you!!!



Hobbes said:


> I hope this big dude with a flashy tshirt isn't a friend of yours :mrgreen: what's really disturbing is that there are actually women who dig that kind of self-loving narcissists


 
oh god no. My friend is the one with the i love nj tshirt who has been critisized. but oh well =]]



Lorielle99 said:


> when people think of new jersey they think of that? no wonder everyone hates us and makes fun of us. not everyone from new jersey is like that. trust me. actually i dont really know anyone who dresses like that. nj, ftw.


 
yeah seriously. New Jersey has people like us who prove to everyone else that NJersians are freakin awesome =]] NJ ftw times 10.



eterrisinCYQX said:


> He does realize it's a totally different drivetrain, right?​
> EDIT: Oh, yeah, I'm really not a picky troll. Great shots and welcome to TPF!​


 

hahah yeah. the JDM Type R obviously is right hand drive. He's hopefully getting the conversion soon =]]. that and also the type r motor. But other than that he got the wheels and painted the car championship white.

JDM type r's ftw


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 22, 2008)

fi0 said:


> HAHAHA i would hope so! where in jersey are you? I'm in carteret but i'm in Toms River alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Which motor is in the JDM Type R-K series or a B? I know the US car has a K20, I'm assuming it's just a K with tighter tolerances.

Either way, clean looking car and great shots.​


----------



## fi0 (Mar 22, 2008)

eterrisinCYQX said:


> Which motor is in the JDM Type R-K series or a B? I know the US car has a K20, I'm assuming it's just a K with tighter tolerances.​
> 
> Either way, clean looking car and great shots.​


 
yeah its a Kseries. just stronger =]] 

thanks again


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 22, 2008)

JDM motors are easy easy to find with low mileage, mostly because motors in Japan legally have to be replaced after a certain number of miles. They're less restricted airflow wise, and tolerances are much tighter. Vtec is always nice too.


----------



## fi0 (Mar 23, 2008)

3/23 - new pics . My neice Christie.

i need as much critiquing possible i know theres much to be corrected here.so please. let me know where i went wrong.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Mar 23, 2008)

cutie!! im from collingswood. its like, right next to camden.


----------



## confucious (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you may need to work on getting a faster shutter speed.  Boost your ISO, open your aperture, or get more light in there!  Unfortunately they all have motion blur/low light shake.  I didn't look for exif data, but you will probably need a shutter speed of at least 1/100 for a baby moving.  What was it you shot, perhaps 1/60th?

   When I get home from shooting, shots like this I discard right away, if it's not in focus, it's not in my keepers.  That's just me though   I like your other stuff though, you've got a good eye!

 Keep it up!


----------



## fi0 (Mar 23, 2008)

confucious said:


> I think you may need to work on getting a faster shutter speed. Boost your ISO, open your aperture, or get more light in there! Unfortunately they all have motion blur/low light shake. I didn't look for exif data, but you will probably need a shutter speed of at least 1/100 for a baby moving. What was it you shot, perhaps 1/60th?
> 
> When I get home from shooting, shots like this I discard right away, if it's not in focus, it's not in my keepers. That's just me though  I like your other stuff though, you've got a good eye!
> 
> Keep it up!


 

yeah i know its so hard she moves so damn much! i'm still learning about shutter speeds and apertures so once i get the hang of it hopefully i will deliver clearer baby pics. =[


----------

